# Help! my mare was bred! what color?



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

So my mare busted out of her stall, and the stud broke down a fence. about 16 days ago, Im not sure if shes pregnant yet becuase they dont go into heat for 21 days. Im just curious on what colors i might get. i know absolutely nothing about genetics.. My mare is a copper color paint, with hardly any white. just longer stockings and extra white on her face and throat. the stud is a flat black. he is beautiful and built like my mare. short and stocky! any clues on what my odds on color are if she did take?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Has either parent been tested for frame? Given that both are stock breeds, they need to. If both have frame, there is a one in four chance the foal will be born only to die a horrible, painful death within 72 hours unless a vet is there to put them out of their misery.


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

I know the stud dosnt for sure. he Is solid black. and he has been bred several times in the area, plus he has been tested.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well if you decide to continue with the pregnancy, the possible colours would be black, chestnut, bay and brown.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, if you call the vet out, he or she can administer a shot to prevent a pregnancy. If you aren't planning on a foal, this may be the best option.


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

I really wanted to breed her some day, but this kinda happened on accident. I figure if she took, than its fate.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Stephfly11 said:


> I figure if she took, than its fate.


Fate has nothing to do with it. Irresponsibility does not equal fate.


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

irresponsibility? horses get out. it just so happened when my mare was in heat. iv talked to the vet already. she is utd on everything and according to the vet there is no reason that i shouldnt keep the baby. Im a strong believer in fate and i definatly wouldnt call it irresponsible. things happen. you cant keep a horse in a bubble.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you given any consideration to the vast expense that it takes to bring a foal into the world in the best possible way? Have you even spoken to the vet about what needs to be done now that you have just decided to keep this foal that is the result of two horses just getting together, and not the result of any sort of planning? 

Fate is the notion that we have no control of our own destiny. I'm sorry, but that is ridiculous. EVERYTHING you do DECIDES your path in life, and even deciding to just "let it happen" is not fate, it's a decision.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Stephfly11 said:


> irresponsibility? horses get out. it just so happened when my mare was in heat.



Yeah, and the way you take responsibility for that is by getting her the shot. But I suppose it's already too late for that to work.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No it's not too late for the shot to work and that would be the responsible thing to do...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Not if you want a cute foal which is obviously what the OP wants.

Are the sire and dam registered? Been shown or anything done with them? What is their breeding? Any genetic issues?


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

They are both registered. But my mare is a rescue and the papers were lost in the adoption. The stud is bred to the hilt! Ill havevto grab hip papers and show them on here. But they are both cutting / reigning bred. And like i said. I planned on breeding her this year. It just didnt happen as planned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have either of them been test for HYPP or HERDA?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You say your mare was an adoption from a rescue. All the rescues I know of have a no breeding stipulation, which means you aren't supposed to be breeding the mare at all, even though you said you were planning to in the future. I'm thinking maybe "fate" had a little help...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> irresponsibility? Horses get out. It just so happened when my mare was in heat. Iv talked to the vet already. She is utd on everything and according to the vet there is no reason that I shouldnt keep the baby. Im a strong believer in fate and I definitely wouldnt call it irresponsible. Things happen. You can't keep a horse in a bubble.


Your kidding right? If you cant keep your horse or the stud in a pen we have a problem, No this isnt fate this is just plain stupid. Foals cost *A LOT* and if you are going to do it just so you have a "cute" foal, wake up. Do you have the experience to deal with a foal? And if your mare is pregnat is she getting the proper feed and everything else she needs? 

Like stated above im pretty sure you are not suppose to breed a mare who comes from adoption.....


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yes, please post some photos of the possible parents! Could you contact the registry and have new papers sent to you? If she is pregnant, then you've already saved a bundle on stud fees. Not much more $$$ to shell out until it's born. Good luck, hopeit works out the way you want!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

gigem88 said:


> If she is pregnant, then you've already saved a bundle on stud fees. Not much more $$$ to shell out until it's born.


Oh yes, because the Vet visits to ensure the pregnancy goes correctly are free....

The extra food and care a pregnant horse needs is free....

Boarding facilities would never charge an additional fee to move the horse into a large and proper foaling stall and I'm sure they'll happily get up at all hours of the night to check on the mare for free....


Yup, not much more $$$ at all!!! :shock:


Breeding is not something that you just wing and hope for the best. Not only is the life of a foal at stake here, so is your mare's life. I was notified this week that my friend lost her mare due to a placental abruption. The mare had foaled previously with no issues but that didn't happen this time and she was dead within 10minutes, Vet never even had a chance to get in his truck. Now her extremely valuable mare is gone and she's struggling to bottle-feed a baby that never got to meet it's Mommy. 

Are you prepared to lose your mare and perhaps the foal as well? Well, I suppose that would be *fate* too......


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Have either of them been test for HYPP or HERDA?


This would be my major concern! 

Plus, because this accident happened in the first place, you may want to question just exactly how foal safe your fencing and property is.

Hope it all works out for the best!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not only HYPP and HERDA, but GBED as well...


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> Yes, please post some photos of the possible parents! Could you contact the registry and have new papers sent to you? If she is pregnant, then you've already saved a bundle on stud fees. Not much more $$$ to shell out until it's born. Good luck, hopeit works out the way you want!


Seriously? I'd say no. There is _loads_ of money to shell out. What care is this mare receiving? Her feed will double – if not more! She is growing a _baby_.

You're going to want to start feeding a fortified grain, preferably one specially formulated for pregnant mares. And when it comes to this you don't get to be irresponsible and go "oh, I'll give her two scoops," you need to weigh her, weigh the feed, and feed according to the labels. In addition, you need to be weighing the hay. Weigh her, weigh _each and every_ flake of hay, and keep it plentiful and constant.

She needs to have _regular_ vet visits, and she needs to get the proper vaccines in the proper stages of pregnancy, and helped along whenever needed. She may need _monthly_ farrier care, especially in the later stages of pregnancy.

You're going to want to invest in a supplement for her, to help her along – probably more than one. There you really have to do your homework in researching – going _beyond_ the labels to look at ingredients and what best suits your mare. 

Moreover, her deworming schedule not only needs to be consistent, but you need to select dewormers that are approved for pregnant mares – which usually cost more than an average dewormer.

After the foal is born, you're looking at more vaccination and deworming costs specially suited for the baby. You will spend every day with the foal, probably pay for a trainer's input and help, and continue to provide special care for both mare and foal. You will be looking into supplements for the baby, a nutritionally balanced diet, and lots and lots of money put in to equipment and care.

This is not something you do because you want a "cute foal." There are plenty – many thousands –*of "cute foals" that desperately need a home and care. This is a huge investment, that produces no income.

I have given you a very rough outline of the basis of care that you need to provide. This costs many thousands of dollars, and it's not something you do on a whim, or by accident. Think about what you're about to take on, and, if you're at all honest with yourself, you'll probably decide against it.

Just think.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Any mare that needs extra supplements and monthly farrier visits is probably no mare that needs to be bred.
Yes you need to increase her feed and give her good quality pasture or hay free choice is probably best.
You might want to give her a booster vaccination a couple of months prior to foaling but if you don't and she has had her shots she will pass that immunity to her foal. The Booster is just a precaution.
She doesn't have to spend thousands of extra dollars to get a healthy foal.
Shalom


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

But since this mare came from a rescue she was probably not supposed to breed her anyway, but let this act of "fate" happen so she could have a foal.
Oh yea, the "papers" were lost during the rescue process. Who knows what genetic issues the mare has, what physical issues she may have.. Whether the mare and stallion were/are a good cross. 
How sad, rescue a mare and start planning on breeding, then say" fate" made her get bred..


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

wyoming...I agree..Ive never known of a rescue that openly allowed breeding of their horses,dogs,cats anything...so I wonder what rescue this was?!


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

Im extremely dissapointed at how rude and inconsiderate some of u people are. You have all jumped to conclusions and honestly made me feel like i dont deserve to own a horse. But im not going to let a bunch of people who dont know me influence who i am. I joined this site thinking it was a fun idea to get input from people around tbe world to belp my knowledge grow. But you all told me how i was doi g everything wrong instead of helping me do it right. Ad who ever said you knew everything? Everyone has their own opinion, but theres ways to do it whithout being rude and putting other people down. Heres a little info on me so you all can think again before judging.

All i ever wanted was a horse. Ok i absolutely loved horses. But i grew up in an extremely abusive household, not just physically but mentally as well. My parents would never buy me a horse. Or even take me to see one for that matter. They were always to drunk or passed out to even care. But i wanted to do anything for a horse. So i went to all the local ranches and found a job mucking stalls at the age of 9. I walked 6 miles a day just to go clean stalls. At the age of 13 the owner of the ranch started "leasing" me a horse i could call my own. When i turned 16 or so she started teaching me how to break colts, and then i got promoted into trainer/ exerciser. In those years i did everything from halterbreaking to showing her studs. I also helped foal, AI, collection, vaccinations and much more. When i turned 17 the lady i was working for got a call for a group of horses that were malnourished so bad that one was down and couldn't get back up. So we headed out. The owner had bought thr horses from a friend of ours and had just left them to die in a field. We ended up taking the horses. The man got away with it because he had claimed he was leasing them out, but the "leaser" denied it. I wasnt even worried about the papers because i had never cared for the whole registered thing and to me a horse was a horse. I ended up with my mare at the age of 4. And the rest of the horses went back to the old owner (including her sire and dam) i know all her bloodlines because the previous owners (not the ones who abused them) had bred bred them herself and had years of it her bloodlines still at her farm. I have wanted to breed my mare for a while because she has some of the best traits i have ever worked with in a horse. But for all of u that called me stupid or irresponsible u will be happy to hear that my mare didnt take. I never said she was pregnant. I figured she wasnt. The odds of her taking after one breeding were slim. So thankyou all for breaking me down on the one thing that i have ever truely loved. Im definitely leaving this site now and deleting my account. I hope you all have fun bringing people down and making them feel horrible. Have a great day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

People are just very passionate about "irresponsible breeding" (unplanned, disease positive, poor conformation, any or all of the above) and they are for a good reason. 
I doubt anyone meant to personally attack you, but it was an irresponsible breeding and it was preventable, so it will stir up lots of passionate people and their opinions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

First off if you really care about horses then you would know the thousands being sold and slaughtered EVERYDAY. Good quality papered horses being put down and slaughtered. Foals being pulled off their moms so their moms can milk "other" mares foals so their own foals can just die if no one steps in and rescues them. So you did a wonderful thing giving a loving home to a rescued mare. The deal is breeding her whether on purpose or not is not a loving thing. That mare was obviously put through enough. You don't even know if she is sound enough to be a brood! You think they just get pregnant and then have a foal and all is well. Look through the post under the breeding section at the number of foals already lost this year. I for one had a foal lost earlier this year due to an accidental breeding of the neighbors stallion jumping the fence lines. I watched my mare mourn her loss and the vet bills it took to save her life from infection and get her back to health. There is more to it then just the horse breeding. People here care about horses and some do get heated when they see a post like this! Just because horses look good doesnt mean it is a good breeding. IF it is ok by the rescue you got her from to breed then you should do your research. Have her tested for all health issues and find the match for a good breeding!!!! If you want a foal why not save ones life that is at the slaughter barn or one of these nurse mare foals??


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

okay i told myself i wouldn't comment. that i would let this thread die down. but i really wish people would ASK as many questions as possible before getting into such a heated discussion. i realize at the beginning some did, but then it got out of hand. you don't know how much money the OP has, or what equine knowledge and background the OP has. i know that people are very passionate about their beliefs, but now this person feels like they are being chased off this forum, where they could have aquired some helpful advice. 

yes, it was not good that the horses got out. but the horses busting down the fences was not the OP fault. yes the OP could have gotten the mare the shot. but what if the OP is pro-life for animals too? 

We don't know the mare's complete background, or that of the stud's. questions should always be asked before such replies are made. then more questions. 
Horses can get out. sometimes its not preventable. yes one can do all that they can to prevent it, but things still happen. just last month all of our horses got out, because someone left our gate open. thankfully nothing happened, they just went across the dirt road to the neighbors. but they have horses, non are studs. but if one was? we have three mares. and a couple weeks ago, we were concerned that one had been covered THROUGH A FENCE. 


please, we need to do our best to give advice, while making sure no one gets offended. extremely hard i know. but if someone feel attacked they go else where, and our chance at helping them is out the window.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyoming, my main concern is has the rescue the horse was adopted from been notified? Has the OP asked them what she is suppose to do to stay within her adoption contract?!


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> Wyoming, my main concern is has the rescue the horse was adopted from been notified? Has the OP asked them what she is suppose to do to stay within her adoption contract?!


and i can understand that, but for some reason it didn't sound like your normal adoption. it was more like foster first. we don't know the contract either. yes most adoption places have a breeding stipulation, my dog was actually fixed before i got her at 2mo, but thats for cats and dogs.

but the OP never said anything about a breeding stipulation, and from what i read no one asked. they just assumed. in my short history, you should never just assume.

and also, though i think the OP said the papers were lost in the adoption process, but i just want to put out there that i call some of my horses rescues. because they were rescued, by me and my sis, from abusive homes. but not through an adoption facility. just came to mind while reading. but again i think the OP DID say adoption.

but again from reading what the OP just stated, did the horse come from an actual rescue facility? or did they just have to legally adopt the horse as in take ownership? maybe it wasn't through a rescue, but was a rescue all the same


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Seems as if there are now two Wyoming people posters with Wyoming in their names, lets make sure Wyominggrandma (me) is not confused with wyomingsissy.
The OP came on all excited about her rescue mare(her words) being bred to the stud who broke out of his stall.. She was not concerned about the mare, her health, the breeding, what could be done, all she cared about was color. If indeed she is so in love with this mare, I would not be so excited to have to give her up for a whole year to raise a foal. I would also not be excited to know a 4 year old baby, who is not grown up herself is pregnant. 
So, the mare has all the qualities she loves, not a reason to breed. Most all of us who know anythinig know those qualities may or may not be passed down. If indeed she was helping in this supposed "rescue" of all these horses, she should have seen what is going on in the world these days and NOT wanted to add to that mess.
I gave up breeding dogs(sold two to Japan for 15,000) so these were expensive show dogs. I see how many dogs are dumped at shelters/rescues. I spayed my mare, an blue roan QH with everything going for her, did not want to raise foals. I SEE what is happening in this country with so many horses/dogs/cats/etc. I know the only way to stop some of this is stop "backyard, oopsie breedings. 
I see she brought up her life as the reason she felt having a foal would be good. No, I see a diaster in the making. At 17, if her story is true, she has to work hard for the mare, how will she pay for vets, etc.
So, the mare is not pregnant and we are all bullies because we 'picked" on the poor little girl. Come on, life is reality.. reality is the OP doesn't need a foal, I for one am glad the young mare is not pregnant.
Oh, just to show I am not a bully. My parents were terrible alcoholics when I was growing up. They are both dead. My sister died of a brain anursym at age 34, she had two babies. I didn't exactly have a wonderful life, but sure do not use that as an excuse to not accept responsibility or face the realities of life, then blame others for not likeing that most of us ADULTS felt the breeding was not something that was a good thing.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

WG - I agree with you 100%, but I don't think she knows one way or the other if the mare is pregnant at this point or not. Only way for her to know is to get her checked... That or lute the mare and bring her back into heat and aborting if she was pregnant... 


OP breeding can and does take on "one try"


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yea, the OP wrote on the 29th that the mare had gotten bred 16 days before, now she knows she is not pregnant. Guess she could have come back into heat already.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

True. I hope for the mare's sake that she isn't pregnant.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Is this the same horse that is going to be hauled for 26 hours?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/26-hour-haul-help-125183/


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Must be, according to the OP, this is her only horse.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Oh yes, because the Vet visits to ensure the pregnancy goes correctly are free....
> 
> The extra food and care a pregnant horse needs is free....
> 
> ...


 
Just speaking from experience! After the stud fee, it REALLY DIDN'T cost any more. The ultrasound was $40 and my mare was/is on pasture 24/7. Other than upping her oats her last trimester, the feed bill stayed relatively the same! (I feed Life Data Lab's Barn Bag with whole oats) Board is irrelavent because if she'd bought another horse, her board would go up anyway! As far as losing the mare to foaling, she could lose it of a freak accident, colic, sickness, etc whether the mare is pregnant or not.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

WyomingSissy said:


> yes, it was not good that the horses got out. but the horses busting down the fences was not the OP fault. yes the OP could have gotten the mare the shot. but what if the OP is pro-life for animals too?


Pro-life for animals? You have got to be kidding me. 

Nothing about this situation is fate. It is poor horse management and breeding practices.


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

No, its not the horse hauling 26 hours. She is not my only horse. She is not 4, i got jer when she was 4, i never said i wanted a cite goal, someone else did. No i didnt ask about the health problems or about anything like that because this is a horse breeds and genetics forum. I was just curious on what color the foal could be of ahe took. I thought it would be fun tto find out. I never said i was for sure going to keep the foal. I didn't even think she took. Which she DIDNT, i had a vet check. So maybe next time actually read things and think before u all jump to conclusion. I thought it would be fun to ask. But it wasnt.i just got jumped about alot of things i didnt even ask. So all of u can sit behind ur computer screens and claim you knlw everything about horses while i will be out riding and enjoying myself.


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

*i never said i wanted a cute foal


----------



## Stephfly11 (May 30, 2012)

And im not 17, i was 17 when i got her


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Stephfly11 said:


> irresponsibility? horses get out. it just so happened when my mare was in heat. iv talked to the vet already. she is utd on everything and according to the vet there is no reason that i shouldnt keep the baby. Im a strong believer in fate and i definatly wouldnt call it irresponsible. things happen. *you cant keep a horse in a bubble.*



Hear hear to that, though I am seriously thinking about bubble wrapping Houdini (um er Hunter I mean).


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

You're just lucky you found out right away. My favorite pony mare was bred and we didn't even know until a month before she had Misty... And after we'd given her a different dewormer... 
Thank God everything worked out (although we're still unsure of who her sire is!!) ...
Good luck with everything, and just don't get all caught up in the thought of a foal, remember that it could be putting your beloved horse at risk!!


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> Pro-life for animals? You have got to be kidding me.
> 
> Nothing about this situation is fate. It is poor horse management and breeding practices.


 
i'm sorry, did i write the word 'fate'?

no i did not. but while some people believe in pro-life for people, so do some people believe in pro-life for animals. it can be viewed by some people that a life is a life is a life.


it was not a breeding practice. it was two large and powerful animals getting out and doing what nature tells them to do.

i agree that its not the best situation. but if the mare was allowed to be bred, which we don't know, and had good health/confo etc. which it sounds like the OP can trace this horse's bloodlines, seeming as she actually saw the parents.

yes, not planned and not the best situation, but the OP says they planned on breeding the horse later down the road. just because this happened because two 1,000 pound animals BROKE out of their pens, does not call for a termination of the foal. the OP had the vet check the mare. the mare sound healthy to me, tracable bloodlines, she's not even a grade, which i think some people are opposed to breeding grades in general, not all the time, but i think most.

i never once said 'fate' i said pro-life. as in the OP didn't want to kill a foal before birth if that foal had every chance of being born healthy.

but, IMO it seems to keep coming down to opinion and personal belief.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

On a slight side note...you should take the extra time you get now (with not having a foal to deal with lol) to brush up on horse colors. At least the basics...since you are unsure about your mares color and there no such thing as a copper horse. If you progress in the horse business it's good knowledge to know. 

Hope all goes well with your mare!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ The OP said fate. I was making general commentary on the thread. And yes, choosing to keep your accidental foal because animals did "what nature tells them" is a poor breeding practice. 


I still think pro-life for animals is one of the more ridiculous things I've heard.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> ^^ The OP said fate. I was making general commentary on the thread. And yes, choosing to keep your accidental foal because animals did "what nature tells them" is a poor breeding practice.
> 
> 
> I still think pro-life for animals is one of the more ridiculous things I've heard.


and i think pro-choice is also ridiculous. thats my opinion. if people can opose slaughter houses, i can opose termination of pregnancy. it sounds to me like the foal would have been healthy if it was concieved.

but how is it poor breeding practice if for all you know, the OP would have bred to this stud anyways? its not like the OP went out and just let a who knows what it is nag breed with a random stud.

should we now keep our horses in cement fences? the're not exactly chihuahuas you know.

you put a mare with a stud. stuffs gonna happen/. but the OP didn't put their mare with a stud. the mare and the stud put themselves together and boom! instinct. welcome to animals.

bad luck. not poor breeding practice. not a practice at all. an accident, not would not have certainly resulted in a sickly foal. sounds like it would have been a good healthy babe. and the OP had started doing what they could to ensure the foal would have every chance. but sadly the mare didn't take. maybe the OP will adopt a foal in need now that their heart has warmed to the idea of little hooves around the place. then mayeb the OP will try to breed the mare. that would be a breeding practice. not animals breaking loose and getting busy.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

With those beliefs, I hope you only ever own geldings.

And sadly that mare didn't take? How about thankfully the mare didn't take.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

GoAppendix said:


> With those beliefs, I hope you only ever own geldings.
> 
> And sadly that mare didn't take? How about thankfully the mare didn't take.


 
well out of the most common repsect i hold for people, i'm not going to tell you what you should own, or how i feel your animals fair. because thats none of my god forsaken business.

but for your information, which really is none of your affair, i own all mares. i believ geldings to be fickle and will always own mares.

but with your beliefs, maybe you should also be talking to other people that own horses. like those that want to breed their AQHA horses. because it sounds like it boils down to the same thing, your not concerned with what happened you just want the foal gone. its not worthy to be born to this mare right?

but whats the difference, when it comes down to the end? because sounds like both these horses were/ or could be registered. why not stop horse breeding all together?

for all you know this mare is the best thing since three bars. are you just assuming the mare is not worthy to be bred? or is it the poopulation control you're trying to watch? if so, talk to everyone thats breeding. sounds like to you, its got to stop now. and you're going after this person because of the start. but that is not what you're focusing on. ino thats you're first excuse to attack. now its about why the foal shouldn't have been born.

why not? what do you know that so horrible with these two horses?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

WyomingSissy said:


> and* i think pro-choice is also ridiculous*. thats my opinion. if people can opose slaughter houses, *i can opose termination of pregnancy*. it sounds to me like the foal would have been healthy if it was concieved.
> 
> but how is it poor breeding practice if for all you know, the OP would have bred to this stud anyways? its not like the OP went out and just let a who knows what it is nag breed with a random stud.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that mean you DONT think pro-choice is ridiculous? 

What I find ridiculous about this whole situation (well, one thing anyways) is the fact that some people on here seem to think this ISN'T poor breeding practice. Sure, accidents happen. But there are also steps to take to ensure things like this don't.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

Dressage10135 said:


> Wouldn't that mean you DONT think pro-choice is ridiculous?
> 
> What I find ridiculous about this whole situation (well, one thing anyways) is the fact that some people on here seem to think this ISN'T poor breeding practice. Sure, accidents happen. But there are also steps to take to ensure things like this don't.


 
yes but it did happen. and if all things, both stud and mare background. plus a vet coming out. saying that the foal would be fine, why then opt to kill it? if it as just as much chance as a planned foal, why kill THIS ONE? whose to decide that? the OP is.

again, it wasn't a practice! it wasn't planned! my sister points out she sees similarities to this and to perhaps the situations of rape. her point is that people try to prevent it from happening, but it still happens. people try to prevent horses from breeding, but it still happens. its not the parents fault that the girl was raped. its not the owner's fault the mare broke out. it had nothing to do with the owner's irresponsability. accidents happen. that doesn't mean that every rape victim should have an abortion. it doesn't mean this foal should have been terminated had it been concieved. 
its not a breedin practice. the OP was not trying to breed the mare in this instance.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

WyomingSissy...you realize we're talking about livestock, not human beings, right?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I honestly cannot believe you would even think to compare a breeding that happened by mistake to rape. That is just asinine.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The whole idea of someone comparing livestock breeding and rape is just... yeah asinine. They are not people. They do not know right from wrong. They cannot make the choice to have or not have foals/babies/whatever. They are in our care and _we_ are (or should be) responsible and take care of them, even if that means giving a mare lute to abort a possible pregnancy...


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

yes i realize that they're livestock. i also see similarities. i'm not saying this horse was raped. 
i'm trying to give examples to get across to you people. 
the point is, no matter how much to try to prevent things from happening. they still happen. rape did come to our minds, because many family members and many friends of ours have been through that. 

and i don't know why this keeps getting called a breeding practice! a breeding practice would be inseminatiing your mare, or sticking a stud out with the mare to cover her. or even puting a bull in with your cows to cover them/. that is a practice of breeding.
this was hormones raging through two thousand pounds animals. and most likely wood fences.

and i believe we are talking about at least one human being. the OP.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sometimes, I am ashamed to be a part of this form. 

You people should really ASK questions, not assume whatever you want then go off on a rant.. It's absolutely ridiculous. 

Please, stop acting like highschool girls and just assuming what's true rather than ask. 

For the record, my colt was born perfectly healthy and I wasn't even aware she was pregnant until he was on the ground. 

My goodness, people come here for help. Give them help, and your opinion WITHOUT jumping down their throat for "ignorance" they obviously came here to get advice...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Any form ofr breeding whether intentional or not is considered "breeding practice." So yes, that is correct in even calling "opps" breedings "breeding practice." It doesn't matter what the breed of animal it is whether it be dogs, cats, horses or rabbits. It's still _breeding practice. _


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

WyomingSissy said:


> and i don't know why this keeps getting called a breeding practice! a breeding practice would be inseminatiing your mare, or sticking a stud out with the mare to cover her. or even puting a bull in with your cows to cover them/. that is a practice of breeding.


Another practice of breeding? Choosing not to continue the pregnancy, or choosing to continue it.

For what it's worth, my questions were all relevant and never answered. Without evidence of it, I am assuming that the OP and the stallion's owner do not know the status of their horse in regards to several GENETIC disorders.


----------



## Barrelracinfool (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, theres alot of really opinionated people on here.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> The whole idea of someone comparing livestock breeding and rape is just... yeah asinine. They are not people. They do not know right from wrong. They cannot make the choice to have or not have foals/babies/whatever. They are in our care and _we_ are (or should be) responsible and take care of them, even if that means giving a mare lute to abort a possible pregnancy...


i wasn't so much comparing the mare to the girl as i was comparing the parents to the owner. i'm not saying this mare was raped. i'm saying things happen, that doesn't mean abortion. that doesn't mean termination.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

... Where are the mods when you need them? -.-


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This thead has gone much too far off topic. A discussion that equates rape with accidental breeding cannot possible stay within forum boundaries of courtesy. It is closed.
If the OP wants to start a discussion of the possible color results of this hypothetical breeding, then she has every right to ask and expect courteous responses.


----------

